# String like things on stool, mucus worms Candida?



## Murphy11lfc (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi, been suffering with ibs for 10 months now.
Almost always constipation but sometimes diarrhea.
so anyway now to the scary part.
every now and then after being constipated when I did eventually go I sometimes saw one or two long browny/white stringy things, I always forgot about them and decided in my head that they where just mucus.
so today I went after taking some movicol last night and when I looked at the stool they were covered in what I can only describe as worm like white strands that looked like string, about 7/8 inches long and white/yellowish.
there was about 15 of them.
I suffer with daily stomach pain. 
PLEASE SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT THESE COULD BE, I DO NOT THINK THEY ARE ROPE WORMS.


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

I had this for a while. Do you have itching around the anus? Are you losing a lot of weight? If so, it's worms. If not, probably mucus. Scared me half to death because sometimes it does look like worms/corn silk, but usually it's just my intestines being a bit funky for a bit.


----------



## Murphy11lfc (Jan 18, 2015)

Pinskers said:


> I had this for a while. Do you have itching around the anus? Are you losing a lot of weight? If so, it's worms. If not, probably mucus. Scared me half to death because sometimes it does look like worms/corn silk, but usually it's just my intestines being a bit funky for a bit.


Yeah i have lost quite a lot of weight, what type of worm though? I was aware threadworms are a lot smaller. A lot smaller.


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

Then it could be pinworms. I'd check with your doctor, particularly since weight loss is a symptom of parasitic infection. It's an easy fix, though, if it is, and nothing to be embarrassed about.


----------

